# can't win for losing?



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Means to me that doubts can be introduced even on the brink of success.

By my own demons or by others working out their own troubles externally.

How to resolve this?

Take each opinion with a grain of salt.

Don't swallow the whole shaker of salt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Well said!


----------

